# Yellowstone ..... the TV series



## rgp (Nov 29, 2021)

I sort of 'binged watched' it thanksgiving day, then watched the new episode last night.

It reminds me of a "mob" movie ..... except with big buckles/hats/ and horses. It looks like one of those that go on forever ......... not sure how long I'll last.

Anyone else watching/keeping up with it ?

It does have some beautiful scenery shots ! That said ..... I have traveled [by motorcycle] a fair amount in that area, and seeing it on TV pales by comparison .


----------



## Don M. (Nov 29, 2021)

Yup, I've become a Yellowstone fan....like you, I watched most of the dozens of prior episodes over the weekend, and the newest segment, last night, just increased my curiosity about what may be coming.  Yellowstone is becoming one of the most popular series on TV, and I will be surprised if it doesn't start receiving some awards.  

It's Not a show for the squeamish, or those who are easily offended by rough language.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 29, 2021)

My wife would probably enjoy Yellowstone.     Where do you find it?   Netflix isn't showing it.


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes, I happened upon it last year, and got hooked, but also I
was watch Walking Dead, which was in time slot also, but this year have said bye=bye to walk dead cause they lost their way...I binged on Yellowstone also this weekend LOL...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 29, 2021)

Just discovered Yellowstone a couple of weeks ago-hubby and I were hooked instantly! What`s not to love? Beautiful scenery ,good looking cowboys, horses, horses,and more horses-what`s not to love? Oh,I forgot to say,working horses. I love animals that work.


----------



## Jules (Nov 29, 2021)

rgp said:


> It looks like one of those that go on forever ......... not sure how long I'll last.


Season 4 is supposed to be the last, then they’ll be releasing a prequel series about the arrival John Dutton’s ancestors.  That’ll be spectacular too.  

Even though it was a holiday weekend, I searched in hope the next episode would be on.  

@Nathan Check Paramount in the US, Netflix in Canada.  

Anyone on FB, you can follow the Yellowstone group to catch up with history.  I turned it off as I didn’t want to read a spoiler.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 29, 2021)

Nathan said:


> My wife would probably enjoy Yellowstone.     Where do you find it?   Netflix isn't showing it.



It's on the Paramount network on cable/satellite TV.  Or, you can log on to the paramount network on the Internet, and view several of the past shows.


----------



## rgp (Nov 29, 2021)

Nathan said:


> My wife would probably enjoy Yellowstone.     Where do you find it?   Netflix isn't showing it.


 It is on the menu of DirecTV.... channel 241 .... I believe it is called the Paramont channel.


----------



## rgp (Nov 29, 2021)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Just discovered Yellowstone a couple of weeks ago-hubby and I were hooked instantly! What`s not to love? Beautiful scenery ,good looking cowboys, horses, horses,and more horses-what`s not to love? Oh,I forgot to say,working horses. I love animals that work.



 Reading your reply .... perhaps you know?

 What is the purpose of a horse sliding to a stop ? Or constantly turning in circles ?


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 29, 2021)

here you go......
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reining


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 29, 2021)

I liked all three seasons but #4 is starting out like a mobster show. Lots of killings and they just don't seem to fit the plot


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2021)

Nathan said:


> My wife would probably enjoy Yellowstone.     Where do you find it?   Netflix isn't showing it.


I am watching it on the Peacock streaming channel..


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 30, 2021)

I really like Yellowstone and have always been a fan of Kevin Costner since I saw him in "Dances with Wolves". The horses are awesome to be able to do the "reining" - it takes a special horse and rider for this. As for violence; well, it is a western.


----------



## rgp (Dec 3, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> here you go......
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reining



 Thank you.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 4, 2021)

I would like to watch "Yellowstone," but I am reluctant to watch program at a certain time every week.

'The Pacific' was an eight hour mini-series on HBO
The History Channel runs it in one day.

"The Pacific" is a brutal story of Marines in WW II,  killing and how it effects the troops is.
The series remains true to the book of the Marine who   was actually there.
It was on HBO, now on History Channel, the profanity  has been  censored which is how  troops talk, so some of the impact is lost.

The ever present commercials interfere with following the program.  When everybody is dressed the same it is difficult to keep up with the characters.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2021)

The cast are visiting Texas this week..
My son and his wife.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 6, 2021)

Today was the first time I have driven my car since I broke my ankle 63 days ago.
I went to the library to get some movies, tv series etc and came across Yellowstone series 2.
I rejected it because I surmised it was about cowboys, testosterone, gunfights and the like.
I have not watched a "Western" in many years.
Is it not like that?
Maybe it is about trying to hold onto the family ranch?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Maybe it is about trying to hold onto the family ranch?


Yes....Modern day soap..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 8, 2021)

Finished 3 seasons of Yellowstone....Is season #4 available for streaming?? Where??


----------



## Don M. (Dec 8, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Finished 3 seasons of Yellowstone....Is season #4 available for streaming?? Where??



Season 4 will probably not be available for streaming on the Internet until the last show is over.  You can view many of the past episodes on the Paramount web site.....paramountnetwork.com.  The paramount channel has been showing all of season 4 on Sundays...leading up to the latest episode at 7PM, CST.  I spent several hours this past Sunday watching the entire Season 4.


----------



## Jules (Dec 8, 2021)

@Ken N Tx   Are you near the 6666 Ranch?  They’ve been featuring lots of scenes there.  Maybe they‘ll be opening it for tourist activities like the Yellowstone has done.  I’d stop in.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 8, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Yup, I've become a Yellowstone fan....like you, I watched most of the dozens of prior episodes over the weekend, and the newest segment, last night, just increased my curiosity about what may be coming.  Yellowstone is becoming one of the most popular series on TV, and I will be surprised if it doesn't start receiving some awards.
> 
> It's Not a show for the squeamish, or those who are easily offended by rough language.


That leaves me out!  I saw it on Amazon but refused to buy it due to the language.  Each to his own!  Enough bad language and violence in this world that I really don't need it in my living room.  Guess, I'll die watching "Gunsmoke."  Doc, Festus, Kitty and Marshall Dillon never swear and the bad guys always get exactly what they deserve.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2021)

Jules said:


> @Ken N Tx   Are you near the 6666 Ranch?  They’ve been featuring lots of scenes there.  Maybe they‘ll be opening it for tourist activities like the Yellowstone has done.  I’d stop in.


No,sad to say it is in West Texas..


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2021)

rgp said:


> I sort of 'binged watched' it thanksgiving day, then watched the new episode last night.
> 
> It reminds me of a "mob" movie ..... except with big buckles/hats/ and horses. It looks like one of those that go on forever ......... not sure how long I'll last.
> 
> ...


I started watching recently. So far I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Dianne2dlm (Jan 3, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> That leaves me out!  I saw it on Amazon but refused to buy it due to the language.  Each to his own!  Enough bad language and violence in this world that I really don't need it in my living room.  Guess, I'll die watching "Gunsmoke."  Doc, Festus, Kitty and Marshall Dillon never swear and the bad guys always get exactly what they deserve.


Amen to that


----------



## Dianne2dlm (Jan 3, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> That leaves me out!  I saw it on Amazon but refused to buy it due to the language.  Each to his own!  Enough bad language and violence in this world that I really don't need it in my living room.  Guess, I'll die watching "Gunsmoke."  Doc, Festus, Kitty and Marshall Dillon never swear and the bad guys always get exactly what they deserve.


Amen to that


----------



## Dianne2dlm (Jan 3, 2022)

People I know were raving about Yellowstone….thought I would give it a shot even paid for peacock..maybe they should have called it the f……k show…took away from the show….who Writes
these shows….there more and more rough language…are people that mad…that’s when someone
would say the word…not in every sentence


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 3, 2022)

I’ve watched it from the first minute it aired.  I love the show.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 3, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> I’ve watched it from the first minute it aired.  I love the show.



Same here.  Yes, the language is rough, but the story line is Fantastic!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 3, 2022)

It is getting a little too convoluted for me and when Costners daughter speaks half the time she either whispering or mumbling.


----------



## Jules (Jan 3, 2022)

No comments from me unless everyone has said they’ve watched until the end.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 4, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> It is getting a little too convoluted for me and when Costners daughter speaks half the time she either whispering or mumbling.


She is hiding her English accent...


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 6, 2022)

I've watched two episodes and can't get into it.   It does have gangster show with Stetsons vibe like @rpg said, but that plot line is okay.  It's the casting of two of Costner's children that throws me off.  The daughter looks as old as Costner and the actor portraying Kayce seems miscast as a former SEAL and the rebellious son; though his actions are tough guy, the actor projects a wimpy vibe.  I also don't understand why the men are dressed in long sleeved shirts and Carhartt jackets while the daughter runs around in spaghetti strap lingerie type dresses even outside.  I like badass Rip ...esp the Rip/Jimmy dynamics, but the Dutton family isn't that compelling so far.  Should I be hooked after two episodes or give it a little more time?


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 6, 2022)

We watch it, wife likes it more than I do.  As I said in another thread it seems to me like Sons of Anarchy meets Bonanza.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> I've watched two episodes and can't get into it.   It does have gangster show with Stetsons vibe like @rpg said, but that plot line is okay.  It's the casting of two of Costner's children that throws me off.  The daughter looks as old as Costner and the actor portraying Kayce seems miscast as a former SEAL and the rebellious son; though his actions are tough guy, the actor projects a wimpy vibe.  I also don't understand why the men are dressed in long sleeved shirts and Carhartt jackets while the daughter runs around in spaghetti strap lingerie type dresses even outside.  I like badass Rip ...esp the Rip/Jimmy dynamics, but the Dutton family isn't that compelling so far.  Should I be hooked after two episodes or give it a little more time?


Well, you either like Costner or you don’t; so yes you should be hooked or not


----------



## Jules (Jan 6, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> I've watched two episodes and can't get into it.   It does have gangster show with Stetsons vibe like @rpg said, but that plot line is okay.  It's the casting of two of Costner's children that throws me off.  The daughter looks as old as Costner and the actor portraying Kayce seems miscast as a former SEAL and the rebellious son; though his actions are tough guy, the actor projects a wimpy vibe.  I also don't understand why the men are dressed in long sleeved shirts and Carhartt jackets while the daughter runs around in spaghetti strap lingerie type dresses even outside.  I like badass Rip ...esp the Rip/Jimmy dynamics, but the Dutton family isn't that compelling so far.  Should I be hooked after two episodes or give it a little more time?


I was hooked after two shows and I actually don’t care for Costner.  He did suit this role.  As for Kayce, I still haven’t figured out why he never washed his hair.  
The bare arms & barely covered breasts for women and suits on men seems the norm on tv shows and frustrates me.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 7, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, you either like Costner or you don’t; so yes you should be hooked or not



I do like Costner, but he's an actor that pretty much plays himself so it has to be more than him.  Did keep watching and understand Beth and Kayce more.  Beth looks old because in horse talk, she's been emotionally "rode hard and put up wet" since a certain tragedy. And she's now dressing weather appropriate lol. Also now getting it that Kayce was meant to project some wimpy ...am just now getting to the part that Rip is making him into a grown man.  Absolutely love Rip.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 7, 2022)

I heard a cool story about Wes Bentley, the actor who plays Jamie in the show. 15 years ago, he was in a movie called _P2_ where he played a psycho bldg. maintenance guy who tries holding captive a beautiful attorney he's become obsessed with. (Although the acting in the movie was great, especially Bentley's, it was super violent--somebody's fingernails get torn off, ugh --so you've been warned.)

Anyway _P2_ takes place on Christmas Eve and there's a scene where the gal is trying to get out of the bldg. and Bentley's looking for her on all the security cameras and is singing along to Christmas music on his radio. Well, Bentley said to the director, "Hey, you know what would make it even creepier? How about if it's Elvis singing "Blue Christmas" and I'm trying to lip-synch to it and give it the old Elivs hip shake?" And the director said, "Elvis?! What are you, 20 or something? Do you even really know who Elvis is?" And Bentley supposedly said, "I'm from Arkansas, man! All of us southern kids know who the King is!" and then gave it the Elvis "uh-huh" and the hip shake. Director laughed, said "Okay we'll try it", they did and director says, "You're right: that was good and creepy; we're leaving it in."

Here's the clip for that scene:


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 16, 2022)

Caught up!  Someone said above it's a soap, but it's way more than that, it's allegorical.  The thesis was articulated by Monica in in the season 3 premier:

"The world you live in is slowly shrinking. There's a tiny group of men who are buying it and stripping it naked and selling you what they extract. They're raping your world and selling you what they take."​
The acting is soapishly overdone at times, and the script mostly isn't how normal people talk, but the message is spot on and delivered from the perspective of the Duttons, the Indians and environmental activitists.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 16, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Caught up!  Someone said above it's a soap, but it's way more than that, it's allegorical.  The thesis was articulated by Monica in in the season 3 premier:
> 
> "The world you live in is slowly shrinking. There's a tiny group of men who are buying it and stripping it naked and selling you what they extract. They're raping your world and selling you what they take."​
> The acting is soapishly overdone at times, and the script mostly isn't how normal people talk, but the message is spot on and delivered from the perspective of the Duttons, the Indians and environmental activitists.


Define “normal“ in regards to the way people talk.  . Indians live in, well, India. Native Americans live near the Dutton ranch.  . The environmental activists are incorrectly portrayed as no one chained themselves to a tree.  Yes, usually there are trees and owls, but, you know, it’s a tv series.  . 

Otherwise, sure, spot on.  . Despite its many failing, which I did not notice, I love the show.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 16, 2022)

I'm already looking forward to Season 5.


----------



## Jules (Jan 16, 2022)

Don M. said:


> I'm already looking forward to Season 5.


This is news, I had heard it hadn’t been renewed.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 16, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Define “normal“ in regards to the way people talk.  . Indians live in, well, India. Native Americans live near the Dutton ranch.



They talk in profound pronouncements over half the time ...and then there's Beth who I hope no one really talks like, lol!

A lot of Native Americans actually are fine with the term Indians rather than Native Americans in real life and Indian is used a lot on the show.  Of all terms,  the tribal name is best.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 16, 2022)

Jules said:


> This is news, I had heard it hadn’t been renewed.



I think they're starting filming in May.

Found this re viewership.  No way it's not renewed.

https://tvshowsace.com/2022/01/07/yellowstone-viewership-record/

The hugely popular drama starring Oscar winner Kevin Costner hit a new series high with 9.3 million total viewers in Live+Same Day. That number was up 81% compared to the Season 3 finale (5.2 million).​​The January 2 finale eclipsed the previous L+SD viewership high mark set by the Season 4 premiere (8 million). That made it the most-watched telecast on cable since _The Walking Dead_ Season 8 premiere on AMC in October 2017. That show boasted 11.4 million eyeballs.​​The Season 4 finale of _Yellowstone_, which saw a major character get killed off, also established new series highs in the adults 18-49 and adults 25-54 demographics.​​The ratings boost by people who watched it live and then watched the recording helped _Yellowstone_ become the #1 series of 2021 across broadcast, cable, and premium.​


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 19, 2022)




----------

